
Show HN: Ghurl – URL Shortener with GitHub Issues - gberger
http://ghurl.github.io/?12
======
jspdown
There are some funny result!

ghurl.github.io/?14 → [http://ghurl.github.io/?14](http://ghurl.github.io/?14)

------
fweespeech
As cute as this is, it seems like an abuse of Github's resources to make your
own url shortner.

~~~
gberger
It's just a proof of concept :)

~~~
fweespeech
Fair enough. Just sometimes people do stuff like that and try to convince
people to use it regularly. ;)

------
caleblloyd
You should Base62 encode the issue number in the URL string!

~~~
tempodox
Base62? Why not a prime number?

~~~
gberger
Base62 is 26 lowercase + 26 uppercase + 10 digits

------
_Marak_
Probably best to not use Github Issues as a cloud datastore.

------
lazyjones
ghub.is is available, just sayin' ...

~~~
tempodox
Too long. The ideal domain would be “u.rl”.

